# Shrove Tuesday and Lent



## Copepod (Mar 4, 2014)

Not religious at all, but have made batter ready to make pancakes this evening. Not planning to give up anything for Lent. Yesterday went to volunteer at local food bank, and having found 3 spare can openers, took them along to be given out if clinets don't have anything to open tins, then stocked up on Fair Trade tea and coffee, 20% off at Co Op for Fair Trade fortnight. May cycle to hand out Fair Trade bananas outside Quaker Meeting House opposite university on Friday morning. Guess that sums up my approach to life - enjoy food and try to make the right choices not just for my own health, but also for rights of other humans and environment.


----------



## Tina chick (Mar 4, 2014)

I joked to the other half and said I was given up diabetes and coelica disease for lent but seen as though I wouldn't last the 40 days I have chosen to give up fizzy pop except lucozade that I will only use for hypos. 
Hoping I can stick to it.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 4, 2014)

Love the idea of 40 days off from diabetes myself - and coeliac disease, asthma, epilepsy, multiple sclerosis etc for various friends


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 4, 2014)

Little one enjoyed gluten free pancakes, as did big sis. Not giving anything up for lent this year but like the idea of my daughter having 40 days off coeliacs and D for lent, would be too hard to go back though I'd imagine


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 4, 2014)

Going to try and give up chocolate HELP!!!, going into withdrawal just thinking about it


----------



## Bloden (Mar 4, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Going to try and give up chocolate HELP!!!, going into withdrawal just thinking about it



I can't read on good luck you brave soul


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2014)

Pancakes for " T"


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2014)

No pancakes this year as the last 2 years have been diasasterous(sp?).Son did not go without though he got some at school this afternoon.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 5, 2014)

Ended up with tea of pancakes, sugar and lemon (a meal with pudding, but no main course is OK once a year!) - and red wine kindly provided by my new lodger, who reckons I'm old enough to benefit. Not that I avoided the odd glass before my 40s. A good evening, all round.


----------



## Brinley (Mar 5, 2014)

So I could have had pancakes?! My gloomy diabetologist (is that what you call them in English?!) told me biscuits & desserts  do no good for anyone but I reckon a treat now & then must be good? (I've only been diagnosed for 6 months so am still working all this out) 
Where I live they don't celebrate the beginning of Lent until this Saturday, so anyone got a god recipe for batter & an idea of how many carbs in a pancake? If I'm quick I might get to have pancakes this year after all


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 5, 2014)

If you have the right dose of insulin you can have your pancakes, but sorry I do not know the exact carbs in pancakes. I kind of thought I could eat anything so long as my insulin covered it, but yes I suppose sweet things are not ideal But the odd treat must be ok ?


----------



## Copepod (Mar 5, 2014)

Carbohydrate content - it all depends on size and thickness of pancake. Just make a batter with milk, flour and egg, then fry a pancake or two and enjoy it / them. Everything in moderation 

As I mentioned in my post just before, I only had pancakes for tea, so I only had to count for some flour in pancake batter (I had about 1/2 of total batter I made with 120g flour, 250ml milk and 1 egg) and 1 teaspoon of sugar on each pancake with lemon squeezed from a fruit. So, about (0.5 x 95g) + (4 x 4g) = 47.5 + 16 = 63.5g, so rounded up to 65g for my portion. For simplicity, I ignored any CHO content in milk and lemon.

You don't have to eat 4 large pancakes!


----------



## reedtown1 (Mar 5, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> If you have the right dose of insulin you can have your pancakes, but sorry I do not know the exact carbs in pancakes. I kind of thought I could eat anything so long as my insulin covered it, but yes I suppose sweet things are not ideal But the odd treat must be ok ?


I had some pancakes last night and I was happy enough with my numbers ,in fact they were better fasting this am too


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2014)

Brinley said:


> So I could have had pancakes?! My gloomy diabetologist (is that what you call them in English?!) told me biscuits & desserts  do no good for anyone but I reckon a treat now & then must be good? (I've only been diagnosed for 6 months so am still working all this out)
> Where I live they don't celebrate the beginning of Lent until this Saturday, so anyone got a god recipe for batter & an idea of how many carbs in a pancake? If I'm quick I might get to have pancakes this year after all



What efver you eat, the important thing is that you make the choice - only you. It's not about 'can't' eat this or that it's 'do' or 'don't'.

A treat once in a while is fine and is not going to do any harm. All treats all the time is going to lead you into trouble. So choose your moments and enjoy them!

Best bet for working out carbs is to work out the total from the flour and then divide by how many you make (depends how big they are!)

We used 110g white plain flour yesterday to make around 10 which worked out at about 15g CHO each allowing for a sprinkle of sugar


----------



## gwnm (Mar 5, 2014)

i decided not to eat pancakes this year as if i couldn't have lemon and sugar on it then thats just too bad, i am however not giving up anything for lent, i have already restricted my diet enough, but least my bs is kinda stable though it will take a big hit next week but decided i could manage one day with high bs as long as its not the whole time


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 5, 2014)

gwnm said:


> i decided not to eat pancakes this year as if i couldn't have lemon and sugar on it then thats just too bad



To minimise the carbs, I use granulated sweetener (such as Canderel®) in situations where I would previously have used caster sugar, such as pancakes. It tastes just as good.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 5, 2014)

Shrove Tuesday went amazingly well for us!  This is one of those things where it's easier for someone with type 1 (who can take more insulin) than folks with type 2 who may have to restrict themselves.  My son had four pancakes, two with grated cheese and tomato, and two with maple syrup, with some orange juice and water, and finally a treat before giving it up for Lent - a cadbury's chocolate bar with popping candy in it.  Totalling around 140g carb if my memory serves me right (usual tea would be ~70g).  An hour after tea he went to his 60minute taekwondo class, came out of that with a BG of 4.7, had a small ~14g carb banana (no insulin) and went to bed.  At 1am he was 4.8, so I set a temp basal at 50% for two hours.  He woke on 5.4.  Always nice when things work out!


----------



## bev (Mar 6, 2014)

Alex also had lots of pancakes - cant recall how many but had savoury and sweet with chocolate!He stayed between 3.5 and 5.2 all evening and throughout the night. Very pleased with thatBev


----------



## gwnm (Mar 6, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> To minimise the carbs, I use granulated sweetener (such as Canderel®) in situations where I would previously have used caster sugar, such as pancakes. It tastes just as good.



i have never liked artificial sugar, if i want sugar i want the real thing not something some scientist cooked up in a lab


----------



## Bloden (Mar 7, 2014)

Brinley said:


> So I could have had pancakes?! My gloomy diabetologist (is that what you call them in English?!) told me biscuits & desserts  do no good for anyone but I reckon a treat now & then must be good? (I've only been diagnosed for 6 months so am still working all this out)
> Where I live they don't celebrate the beginning of Lent until this Saturday, so anyone got a god recipe for batter & an idea of how many carbs in a pancake? If I'm quick I might get to have pancakes this year after all



It's the same here in n. Spain - "no alcohol, no chocolate, no sugary treats NEVER ever ever again in your sad little diabetic life"! This is what I was told in diabetic education.  Thank goodness its not true!


----------

